# We had help decorating this morning



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Hubby and I were readying some more props to put out this morning and look who decided to lend a hand...










We both cracked up when we saw her there. A few minutes later she began chasing her tail in the chair and I was kicking myself for not having grabbed the video camera in time!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

How cute! Nothing like a nice lap to sit in, even if it is a bit boney!:devil:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Just goes to show - pets love you no matter who (or what) you are.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

To a cat, a lap is a lap.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Spooky1 said:


> To a cat, a lap is a lap.


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

The funny thing is that Booger has never been a 'lap cat'. In all her 5 years, I think she's sat on my lap twice. What I think happened is we keep that Bucky on the bed in our guest bedroom curled up and covered like he was really sleeping. Booger often sleeps in the crook of his knee. I think she was just letting us know that that is HER Bucky.


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

That is about the funniest thing I've seen all day!


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

*MISSING PATELLA!*









*REWARD FOR IT'S SAFE RETURN*

Well, modest reward

Reward dependent on just exactly how safely the patella is returned

Reward can be revoked if patella does not completely please and satisfy me. 

:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Cat says "The dog took it!"


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

ROFL!!!!

Great reply!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

cute pic..
just like kids they do the darndest things


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Pet of the dead


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

ROFL! How ADORABLE!!! 
Nothing like Kitty Help to make All of our Projects easier!


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Loved your pic. Had to show my husband and he loved it too. She looks right at home.


----------



## kruella (Feb 23, 2007)

How adorable!!
Loved the pic


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Not to hi-jack this thread, but I understand...

http://www.hauntforum.com/picture.php?albumid=62&pictureid=1982

Still can't figure out how you guys get the actual picture instead of a link.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Lady Nyxie, Here let me help you. The icon at the top of the message box that looks like a pic, click that and add your url.









Lady Nyxie's spookie pet picture


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks Bloodhound. That was kind of you.

Funny thing is I thought that was what I did and I only ended up with a link.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Hey Cassie... maybe your girls should get together with my boys some time for a double date.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Just chiming in.....how sweet!


----------

